# clique para acceder



## crissy73

Olá! eu necessitaría saber como é que se diz en portuguesse "haz clique para acceder" numa pagina web. Podem ajudarme, please?

Obrigadisima,
Cristina


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida Cristina!



> haz clique para acceder" numa pagina web.


 
Normalmente lê-se:  
*'clique aqui para acessar'*


----------



## sjofre

*'clique aqui para acessar' será português do brasil, se deseja português de Portugal poderá ser:

"Carregue aqui para entrar"
*


----------



## sjofre

Peço desculpa Brasil! com letra maiúscula


----------



## Tomby

A propósito, neste contexto estaria certo usar o verbo *premer*? Por exemplo: "prema uma tecla para acessar (entrar)". 
Por outro lado, este verbo se usa para apertar o mecanismo de uma máquina de fotografar para tirar uma foto, ou também o mecanismo que liga o aparelho da TV, a máquina de lavar roupa, etc.? 
Obrigado!


----------



## sjofre

O verbo é *Premir, *e sim, julgo que nesse caso também se poderia usar: 

prima a tecla para entrar (aceder, acessar (br)). E pode usar-se nesses contextos todos, mas, pelo menos oralmente, não se usa mundo (pelo menos em Portugal). usamos mais o *Carregar.*


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado!


----------



## jazyk

Obrigado, aprendi uma palavra (premir, conhecia-a em italiano _premere_). Carregar já conhecia neste contexto de tanto visitar sítios portugueses, mas não se usa por estas bandas.


----------



## Alentugano

Viva,
segundo os dois dicionários que consultei, *premir* é uma variante do verbo *premer. *Qualquer uma delas está correcta. Uma alternativa poderia ser *apertar. *Ainda assim, julgo que o mais adequado seria *"clique para aceder/acessar", *visto que se trata, claramente, de um contexto informático.


----------



## Outsider

Mas "premer" raramente se usa. Eu nunca o tinha ouvido antes.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Mas "premer" raramente se usa. Eu nunca o tinha ouvido antes.



Sim, acho que "premer" é mais usada do lado de lá. Não obstante, tanto o dicionário europeu *Priberam* como o brasileiro *Aurélio *remetem a forma *premir* para o verbo *premer*.


----------



## jazyk

No Brasil só ouço apertar, nem premir nem premer, o que é uma pena, pois são duas palavras a menos do nosso vocabulário.


----------



## merodakke

realmente, no Brasil você nunca vai ouvir premir, eu mesmo nem sabia que isso existia hahuahu


----------



## Brasileño

Alentugano said:


> Viva,
> Ainda assim, julgo que o mais adequado seria *"clique para acessar", *visto que se trata, claramente, de um contexto informático.


 
Concordo plenamente com esta opção.


----------



## crissy73

muito obrigada pelas explicaçoes e ajuda prestada per voces!

tenhan um bom dia


----------

